# Light little hangover!



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Music to soothe away that, buzzy fluffy brained feeling that comes from a little too much of Alcohol (French Red) consumption......ZZZZZZ


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ there's only one cure in life for that kind of thing bb; a steadily growing collection of Renaissance music...


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Gotta give it a go!


----------



## Jared (Jul 9, 2012)

belfastboy said:


> Gotta give it a go!


well, if you're completely new to Renaissance music, then start with this one, which is a particularly fine recording of a Masterpiece, for what amounts to little more than the price of a pint of the black stuff:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tallis-Spem...=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1344266619&sr=1-1

If you like that, then try this similarly priced towering masterpiece:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Victoria-Re...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1344266789&sr=1-2



we also have a thread on Medieval & Renaissance music floating around somewhere... a few forum members actually put some very sensible posts in there, believe it or not...


----------

